# Rat Manor Opinions



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I went into both petco and petsmart today as well as savers and goodwill to try and find a cheap but large enough cage for Toto to be in. For the people that might not know he is by himself now because he attacked both me and his cage mate on monday and I am hoping to get him neutered eventually. Right now he is only in my temporary rat cage that isn't large enough for him long term. I didn't find anything at goodwill or savers. The cheapest one that petsmart had was $47 which is a little to much. For some reason the petco near me has there rat manors priced at only $22 even though the website says they are $100 normally $80 on sale. I have never really liked the look of the cage though. Anyone have an opinions on it? I know a lot of people start out with that cage and upgrade later on. Also how easy is it to cover the levels with fleece I already have the fleece I would just have to do it. I will probably be buying it on friday if I were to get it.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I currently have this cage right now. Not that bad really. 

It's a good starter cage honestly. It is a little heavy, and kinda a pain to clean, but overall I'm fine with it.

I would say go for it, especially at $22..


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've never had this cage but it looked decent enough for 1 rat, and for $22 I would get it. That's really really cheap, you can't even find used cages for that cheap usually


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Yea that is crazy cheap! I had it and I wasn't too fond of it, but for 22 you can't beat it. I took all the levels out though. I hated them. They are awful trying to clean.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Two of my younger girls are in a rat manor. I actually think it's pretty easy to clean. I just take the entire cage and put it in the bathtub and run the shower for a bit. Or if it's nice outside I just put it on the porch and use a hose. The smaller levels are a pain in the ass to put in, as is trying to secure the fleece. I used bobby pins to secure the fleece on the shelves and levels.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd totally buy that for $22! I have something similar that I got for $40 :/ wish there was a petco here lol


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd snap that up, too, for 22 bucks.

I've been keeping an eye open for a decent hospital/quarantine cage, just because I'd like to have one on stand-by, rather than ever be in dire need of one during an emergency.

I'd likely take out the fussy levels that I've heard so many complain about, and do my own shelves, plus of course add some hammocks and stuff, but I don't think you'll beat that price for most anything you'd find.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

For $22 that's a steal go for it! The doors are kinda small but binder clips will hold down the fleece easily.


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

I use it for my big rat that doesnt get along with others. It's plenty big for 1 rat.

Pros
-22 is super cheap, i got mine for 30 second hand from someone that lost interest in pocket pets and just wanted it out
-its really a solid cage if you take care of it, the bars arent chewable and the paint doesnt flake off when rats chew on it. 

Cons
-It likes to rust kinda easily
-the doors are superrrrr tinyyyyyy ughhhhh
- assembly kinda sucks at first but once its in theres really no need to take it apart
-horizontal space sucks

For 22 id definitely buy it.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I have on for my two girls, my only complaint is the tiny doors it makes it really hard to hang the hammocks sometimes... But for 22$?! Definitly get it!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone have a picture on how the binder clips work to hold the fleece on Ive heard of people doing that but I haven't been able to picture how it works.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I currently have my 3 newest girls in one while I wait for them to get big enough to join my other girls in my DCN. 

I put mine in the shower to clean it too and find it fairly easy.

$22 is a real bargain!! I paid $40 2nd hand from CL.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I just went and got it today but I haven't taken it out of the box yet. It looks like the store might just be trying to get rid of them that is why they are all so cheap because all three boxes were damaged and partly open.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I have this very cage! And it cost me $80  So for $22 it's a steal. Imo it is very big, and my two girls have plenty of room. I was concerned about their fingers getting stuck between wires, but that never happened. Yet as a precaution I removed the ladders from one level to another. Rats jump and climb, and don't really need those. Additionally it's more room without the ladders.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Great! That was a really good price! It has it's annoyances but it's one of the best starter cages I think. No plastic is a super plus so they can't chew out of the cage!


----------



## alexr (Aug 31, 2014)

Yup Petco is getting rid of them they are not going to make them anymore. You are lucky I tried to get a few but our store doesn't have them anymore and online they are $58.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

alexr said:


> Yup Petco is getting rid of them they are not going to make them anymore. You are lucky I tried to get a few but our store doesn't have them anymore and online they are $58.


Oh really? Why are they getting rid of them? I always thought they were popular


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea i wasnt able to find why they are discontinued so if anyone knows will you update us?


----------

